# How did you get here?



## DEATH

how did you get here???
well a mate of mine(CryptMistress) told me about it


----------



## Zombie-F

I have no idea. When the tranquilizers wore off, this is where I was.


----------



## DEATH

Zombie-F said:


> I have no idea. When the tranquilizers wore off, this is where I was.


.........lol......


----------



## Dreamdemon

I managed to get here thanks to CryptMistress...Thanks Crypt 

Aaron


----------



## Lilith

Well I am one of the old members from Badass.... So I kind of came over here. ^^


----------



## Rocky

CryptMistress told me about this site.


----------



## Hauntful

Well I have crawled my way in here from Zombie-F's link to this cool new forum from a friends website Morbid Mortuary just before he closed down the site. I also remember Baddass too which was another cool site.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

I found this site when I found Badass Universe to be..... well.... broken!


----------



## Zombie-F

I thought it was pretty funny how I, well, BROKE the old site. For those of you curious, go to http://www.badassuniverse.com and let the image load. It's a big one, so if the redirect kicks in before it loads, try again.


----------



## Sinister

Lilith said:


> Well I am one of the old members from Badass.... So I kind of came over here. ^^


Ditto!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Zombie-F said:


> I thought it was pretty funny how I, well, BROKE the old site. For those of you curious, go to http://www.badassuniverse.com and let the image load. It's a big one, so if the redirect kicks in before it loads, try again.


I agree -- a very clever way to end a clever site.


----------



## Omega

I was an old member.


----------



## dougspaulding

Helspont sent me.


----------



## DarkEmpress

Omega..Black said:


> I was an old member.


Same here...


----------



## Anachronism

Z_F told me if I didnt come in here and post he'd track me down and smash my balls with a wooden hammer and spank my ass with a woofle ball bat... I choose to post.

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sharky

I found this link on Moviebud.com. Which I'm also a member of.


----------



## VtheVamp

I was a member of MM too then BadAss now I finally came around here.


----------



## lipstikgrl

i went to google and put in ways to be a good christian and you popped up so i came in and now i think i am going to hell  ........no really i was on badass.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Followed a link here from Blood Theatre.


----------



## mikeq91

I saw Zombie post on the Methodz of Madness forum, then found the site. It wasn't until about a week later that I figured out that there was a board.

mike


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_I am always looking for decent forums, where I can feel comfortable and post with others about things in common. Stumbled upon Unpleasent Street and haven't left  _


----------



## krypt

i honestly have no idea ......but i dont wanna leave!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think ZF posted a reply on the "L", and I was looking for a change of scenery...

Jeff


----------



## claymud

Colin stole my blood.


----------



## morgan8586

It was an accident...I was a member on another board and someone posted a thread here. I soon discovered that Im more "me" here than anywhere. Hope you like me, I intend to stay a long, long time.


----------



## Ghostess

ZF dragged my ass here kickin' and screamin' the whole way.

JK... 

I don't remember how I got here. Maybe he slipped me a cyber-roofie. :googly:

Musta been through the -L though... I think. Maybe. Hell, gimme another beer!


----------



## Zombie-F

Beer, BEER! Mmmmm... beer. Me likey beer.

Kickin' and screamin'... ha! You couldn't wait to be here, you just didn't know it yet.


----------



## slimy

Beer, cyber roofies, and kicking and screaming. What more could you want from a forum?


----------



## Hauntiholik

slimy said:


> Beer, cyber roofies, and kicking and screaming. What more could you want from a forum?


Ummmm no comment.


----------



## Ghostess

Welll.... *I* could think of other things.... but they'll get me in trouble. 0


----------



## Brad Green

Zombie-F used to post on Ghostdroppings, I kinda followed him back from there. Really should look behind yourself more often Zombie!


----------



## DeadSpider

I vaguely remember, about a year ago maybe... Z-F telling me to come here... must have been thru the 'L' cuz I can't think of where else.


----------



## bourno

He may have stopped in at the cryptchat I think.


----------



## DeathTouch

I was the original harassment bot for badassUniverse. Then I moved to UnpleasantStreet where I harassed many members. Now I make my home on Hauntforum where I only mess with people who I know will kick my butt.


----------



## DeadSpider

Oh Bourno thats it I think. He sent the link one night in chat.


----------



## HalloweenRick

I was a member at a "unnamed" prop forum where I dared to go offtopic by posting: "What does your haunt look like?" As I asked about haunts and NOT about Props, I was immediately banished to the depths, and I came out here...been here ever since...and love it so.


----------



## spideranne

I was searching and found the Monster list. I immediatly decided I had to go through every link. On one of the tombstone links I got to someones site who mentioned a tombstone contest, which led me here. The tombstone contest was long over, but this just seemed like the perfect place for me, so I signed up for my first forum ever.


----------



## slimy

I found a link on Hauntproject.com. I have never joined a forum for anything ever in my life. I had never been in a chatroom before this. This is the only forum I belong to, and the only forum I want to belong to. It eats up sooo much time, I don't think I could do another forum.


----------



## TearyThunder

FE talked me into it. 

I found the beefnetting group buy thread and noticed FE and knew who he was on another forum. I pm'ed him from the other forum and he said I would like it here and should join. I have to say he was right.  

Thank you so much FE for bringing me home


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm a member of another forum and somebody there told me about this forum.

I thought that it might be pretty fun here when I noticed this "smiley-gesture" :finger: 

I just had to use it!


----------



## ScareFX

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm a member of another forum and somebody there told me about this forum.
> 
> I thought that it might be pretty fun here when I noticed this "smiley-gesture" :finger:
> 
> I just had to use it!


LOL


----------



## ScareFX

I ran across the great Zombie-F(unkenstein) how-to's on Unpleasant Street back in 2004. That lead me to his original forum which has evolved into this great place. It's my fav.


----------



## trishaanne

I met Zombie and Vlad on cryptchat and when Zombie was having a blood drive to recruit new members, Vlad dragged me over here. Thanks Vlad.


----------



## Vlad

The stork brought me.


----------



## Hellrazor

Vlad suggested I come over.... is there a pattern here?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I linked from another Forum,This one was much friendlier.
People said hello and answered your questions
oooo, what a novel idea


----------

